# Kids had another goat show last night new pics 7/19



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a topic in the 4-H section about this, but it was getting soooo long... and I don't think a whole lot of people go over there that aren't into 4-H, so... 

It was an open fair show, so the kids showed against pro breeders in the area in the breeding classes.

My 5yo daughter and her 4 1/2 month old doe, Sparkles are a trip to watch...they are just so cute together.
You can't miss her, she's the youngest girl in this class LOL Her new best friend is the little boy 2nd to last...omg they were like two peas in a pod all evening long!



















The little boy's goat next to her kept trying to butt Sparkle and bully her, and finally Sparkle said 'I think not, punk!' lol But then Marissa's expression...haha


















At this show they gave all the kids a yellow 'card' to wear in their back pocket with their show #, and Sparkles kept stealing from her LOL



























Sparkles wanted the ribbon lol









I thought this was too cute not to post 









Here's a link to a quick little video I took of Marissa and Sparkles, even in low quality, the files are HUGE so it's hard to get videos that are too long, I need to get a cheap lil video camera for this kind of stuff 

__
https://flic.kr/p/7590986136

I didn't take as many pics of the classes after that, but here are a few

My oldest daughter and Wysteria <75% boer>









My son pretending to ignore me, while Lyrica says 'is it time to go yet?'
Lyrica and Wysteria are 5 month old twins



























Some of their 3-6mo Percentage class, couldn't fit everyone in! 









We also got to see Wysteria and Lyrica's grand daddy/our buck's sire show last night, he took Grand Champion buck and the boy that owns him shows him in sanctioned/national shows, his name is Winchester....What a HUNK!










Look at that butt :shocked: :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Kids had another goat show last night*

so cute! Your youngest is adorable! And that Winchester is a HULK!! My GOODNESS! THAT'S what I would call a meat goat haha.

I see that Sparkles' ears never unfolded xD Just adds to her adorableness haha; and where she's trying to eat the ribbon gives her a good body pose  

Great pictures, as always :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Kids had another goat show last night*



DavyHollow said:


> so cute! Your youngest is adorable! And that Winchester is a HULK!! My GOODNESS! THAT'S what I would call a meat goat haha.
> 
> I see that Sparkles' ears never unfolded xD Just adds to her adorableness haha; and where she's trying to eat the ribbon gives her a good body pose
> 
> Great pictures, as always :thumb:


Thanks so much! 

We probably could have fixed her ears, but decided to just leave her alone, she's such a sweetie, and is perfect for Marissa 

Yeah Winchester is a HUGE boy! couldn't get over how nice he is! Wish my husband could have gone to see him, so he knows how we need to get Big Bang looking! Big Bang is lacking in the hind end - from the ribs back, but I know we can get it on him but it'll take some time, he's gained 50-60lbs since being deathly ill <he was sick from mid Dec-Feb>.

When we got home and got the girls tucked into their stalls, I let Big Bang out of his pen <he sleeps in his pen and is out with the adult does during the day>. I saw my oldest daughter and my son loving on him, a little more than usual and it was cute....I think seeing his Daddy and seeing him win earned our buck more respect from my kids 

This is Big Bang 100% a pic from back in April, he was soooo jealous of the doelings getting the attention, he made it clear he wanted his cuddle time too lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Kids had another goat show last night*

I love Sparkles so much ;_; I want her XD


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Kids had another goat show last night*

Awesome, Candice.
Good job, Mom.  I hope you know how good you are doing.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Kids had another goat show last night*

Thanks Tenacross I appreciate it!  it's been so much fun! It's a great confidence builder for the kids, especially my oldest daughter who is super SUPER shy.

Wood Haven Farm - Thanks! I ? her too! I think the way she is maturing she'll make a really nice doe, I can picture her being bred to a nice boer buck. Sadly we plan to sell her, but I'm wracking my brain trying to figure out a way to keep her! We had a set amount to keep after the kids are done showing and really need to stick to it, but it's so hard


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids had another goat show last night*

Great pics! And wow Winchester sure is a hunk! When will you be shipping Sparkles up to my farm? :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Kids had another goat show last night*

Great pics!! The kids and goats look wonderful!! :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Kids had another goat show last night*

Awesome job Candice, Jessica, James, and Marissa. I think you guys have done an awesome job this year with all of your does. I know how hard it is to try to decide who stays and who goes so if you ever need an outsiders opinion I would be glad to help. Sometimes when you do not know them personally it is easier to pick the keepers.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Kids had another goat show last night*

I love the "upright" pic of your daughter and her goat -- totally precious! WOw, you take some awesome photos. WHen can I come get some lessons?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids had another goat show last night*

Candace.... you and your kids have come so far! :hug:

Beautiful goats and my goodness did you pick an awesome buck! Big Bang already has a great beginning from Winchester and I know that with the perseverance and committment you and your family have, B.B will fill his daddys hoof prints.

Congratulations to each of you :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Kids had another goat show last night*

Awww thanks so much everyone I appreciate it  Roger if we don't get this figured out with the kids input, I will definitely get opinions 

Maggie - Sparkles is one of the does we plan to sell... but her and Marissa are so close...I'm trying to figure out how to keep her, we're going to be so heartbroken if we sell her. She's kind of shy being that she doesn't have a buddy, so Marissa is it for her, she looks for her, and knows whatever Marissa is eating/drinking Marissa will share with her <yesterday it was some Sunny D LOL at the goat shows it's 'Vanilla Cupcake' Goldfish haha>. 
Yesterday they took the plastic dog house apart one was climbing on one part, the other on the other part, then they'd switch, then they'd play on the same one, it's so fun watching them play together 

Thanks so much Liz about the kind comments. We've been really pleased with Big Bang's babies this year, and look forward to next year's kids. We had planned to sell him this fall but now we're reconsidering. We're keeping two of his daughters, and next year we'd have to find a buck to breed them too.
He's got such a great personality, he's super nosey though and thinks he has to be stuck to you like glue when your out in the pen lol
But he's come such a long way since we got him and since he got so deathly ill.

Denise - thanks  I guess the biggest thing I could say about taking pictures is, zoom in and get close, so you don't have to crop so much - the more you crop, the more quality you loose.
I shoot in manual at the shows, I don't use a flash 99% of the time either, but most cameras you would need that late in the day/evening.
I never shoot in auto. The camera I bought last year doesn't even have auto mode. 
Depending on what settings your camera has/how much control it allows you to have over the settings, it's good to learn what settings are for what, and learn about Shutter Speed, ISO and Aperture <F#>, if you learn what these do and how to adjust them, you can do so much more with your camera  When I shoot in manual I set all of these to what I want.
There are many days I shoot in a somewhat 'auto' setting though....I call myself a cheater but oh well lol!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Kids had another goat show last night*

is that a goat or a pig? lol, no surprise he was a grand champ congrats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Kids had another goat show last night*

No kidding! We went to the goat show up in his county today, was a lot of fun! He brought Winchester again, and of course he won everything but I didn't take pics - inside a dark barn and pics would have been lousy, but I'll try to post a few of my kids on here tomorrow 

Anyway, he told me he thinks Winchester is around 315lbs. He seems like quite a character!
His dad said they are going to sell goats when he's done showing - probably after State Fair, and showed us a couple of does....I am so interested! I'd love to buy one.... now I have to bribe my husband....LOL I'd refigure our lil herd a bit to get a doe from these peoples herd, they have awesome looking goats that are very well cared for!
--------------

Edited.... decided to upload a few pics so thought I'd share...I should be in bed...lol

It started storming right before they started the show, it stormed for a long time and a much needed DOWNPOUR...you couldn't see outside it was raining so hard! and the lightning was intense and very close, along with the wind made it creepy!









Storm calmed down after they got done with their county kids show and started on the open show

Showmanship 


















They didn't have a novice market class, so Marissa got to show Sparkle with the big kids in the Commercial Doe class and got 2nd place...but look how big these kids were compared to her lol



























Right after the storm moved out, it was dark and not great for pics but oh well we had fun anyway 



























A couple of edits


















Percentage 0-6 month class
Hard to get them all in there...






















































Anyway, it was fun despite the fact I can NOT back up a trailer LOL I thought I was going out the right way <they blocked off the way we had come in!>, and started to get stuck on a road, couldn't get my trailer turned around without 'getting stuck' so I called in some manpower....so glad they were having atv/auto racing and experienced 'trailer peeps' were in the house!

I am getting a sign to put on the back of the trailer that says 'I go forward only, reverse is not an option!' LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice work.... :hi5:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

"I am getting a sign to put on the back of the trailer that says 'I go forward only, reverse is not an option!' LOL"

If you find that sign please let me know. I have a hard time in reverse without a trailer. Love the pic with your daughter hugging the goat and the pics where the goat finally got to chew on the ribbon. So typical goat.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Your daughter and Sparkles are soooo cute together! They make a great pair!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Texas.girl said:


> "I am getting a sign to put on the back of the trailer that says 'I go forward only, reverse is not an option!' LOL"
> 
> If you find that sign please let me know. I have a hard time in reverse without a trailer. Love the pic with your daughter hugging the goat and the pics where the goat finally got to chew on the ribbon. So typical goat.


I'll end up having to hand make one LOL I seriously can't back up a trailer. I keep saying yeah I'll take it to an empty parking lot and practice...like that'll happen anytime soon :roll: lol



caprine crazy said:


> Your daughter and Sparkles are soooo cute together! They make a great pair!


Thanks! These two are quite a pair! OMG...they are always together! and Sparkles LOVES to follow and play with her. 
When we were at the show the other day, they were sitting outside the stall, she was eating her sub sandwich -turkey/bell pepper/lettuce/tomatoe and she was sharing it with Sparkle, and Sparkle was going crazy over it LOL 
I never saw other kids playing with their goats like that or bringing them out and hanging out with them....it's a shame, I know the kids want to be with their friends and all in between showing, but still...

We're debating on going to a sanctioned show tomorrow, probably won't go because we're too poor after these past several shows LOL But who knows... might be fun


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww, that is so sweet! I'm so glad to hear that someone can show their goats, but still have a good time and treat them like family. Not many kids take the time to make BFFs with their animals, they are strictly just for show. Some kids want to be with friends, but some kids just get too confident with their showing skills and want to show off. 
I hope you go to the registered show. It will be a good experience for the kids because they can see how the older kids who show act and learn from watching them. This will give you a chance to see who the big breeders are in your area. It will give you an idea of who to buy stock from.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

caprine crazy said:


> Aww, that is so sweet! I'm so glad to hear that someone can show their goats, but still have a good time and treat them like family. Not many kids take the time to make BFFs with their animals, they are strictly just for show. Some kids want to be with friends, but some kids just get too confident with their showing skills and want to show off.
> I hope you go to the registered show. It will be a good experience for the kids because they can see how the older kids who show act and learn from watching them. This will give you a chance to see who the big breeders are in your area. It will give you an idea of who to buy stock from.


Thanks! We adore our girls even if they aren't top show quality stock, my kids are affectionate with their goats, and the goats respond so well to it 

I agree about watching the older kids and adults. They've been showing with older teens, in fact one of them that we've been chatting with off and on at the shows is in his last year of showing as a youth. 
He has an AWESOME herd, and his buck is totally amazing - he's our buck's sire his pics are on the 1st page of this topic, Winchester.
He'll be selling goats when he's done showing probably at State Fair since he's going to college, and I want to try and get one of his does so badly...but being they are by the same sire as our buck.... hmmm... haha 

We've been to a couple of open shows where adults can show, so they have shown with adults but they were just fair shows, not sanctioned. Maybe I get worried over it too much and it won't be a whole lot different than the other shows. We're still deciding on going though, but so far we're leaning towards going.


----------

